# AW XTraction R7



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone seen pics of these? Or do we even know what colors the cars will be in? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Are you referring to the F&F RX7, or is AW releasing different version??


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I think he's refering to Release 7 of the AW XTractions.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Yup, release 7 for the XTs. From a previous post, we were told it was going to have the VW Samba bus, '09 Challenger, '09 Camaro, Viper coupe, Corvette C5R, and Dodge Charger SRT8.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Yup, release 7 for the XTs. From a previous post, we were told it was going to have the VW Samba bus, '09 Challenger, '09 Camaro, Viper coupe, Corvette C5R, and Dodge Charger SRT8.


Sounds like a nice lineup. Any news? 

GP


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Here are the official pics!

http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/newsdetail.aspx?id=50

Later,
Keith


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Pomfish said:


> Here are the official pics!
> 
> http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/newsdetail.aspx?id=50
> 
> ...


Very cool, but I hope the Camaro & Challenger are lower than the Corvette C5-R. With some of the improvements to the chassis side of AW, I wonder how long before the 4x4 mounting system will be addressed . . .


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet! Loving the VW buses, and charger cop cars. The vipers look hot! Love the camaro and challenger, but I dont get the color combos. Looks like theyre doing the orange Chally twice, and having a camaro in the exact same orange as the alternate color seems pointless.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Challenger, Camaro and Bus.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Challenger and Camaro for me.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Somebody messed up and put the surfboard on the back of the Vette, instead of on top of the VW. LOL


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

hefer said:


> Somebody messed up and put the surfboard on the back of the Vette, instead of on top of the VW. LOL


Actually, AW has done a pretty good job of capturing the Corvette C5-R. The R would be for racing and modern GT cars do have rear wings. See pictures of a 1:1 C5-R at the link below.

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/car/2028/Chevrolet-Corvette-C5-R.html

If you want to make a street car out of it, I reckon the wing comes off with little effot.

Russ the Hutt :freak::dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Gear Head said:


> Challenger and Camaro for me.


 
Me too. Get a few of them so I can do up a custom AAR version on the Challenger.  rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Me too. Get a few of them so I can do up a custom AAR version on the Challenger.  rr


You gonna make a rainbow? AKA: all the cool colors


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> You gonna make a rainbow? AKA: all the cool colors


 
Hope to do a set matching the earlier Chargers in the HI-PO MOPAR colors. 

rr


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

It looks like August release. LOL Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Now the question is... Will different colors be available for the free wheelers??? The last issue had the same paint schemes...


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Looks like another hit. I can see all the hippee-bus customs already. Slotcarman, I'm guessing the free-wheelers will be the same as the powered cars.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Challenger and Camaro on SRT's. Please.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Interesting to see all the different scales when they are all side by side. By themselves, each car looks fine and is its own scale. When you put them all together the differences are striking. 

Overall, I like the release and will probably get them all (except the funky white ones - yuk). The VW seems out of place, but I guess there is no theme with the release so that's okay. Pot Luck Dinner theme.

Modeling wise:

- The VW bus looks to be the best rendition of the real deal from what I can tell. I am not a VW expert by any means, but if I had to submit to car recognition test and that one was put in front of me there would be no doubt what it is intended to be.

- The neuvo-retro Camaro looks pretty good. As in real life, the gray/silver one is duller looking than the more appropriately painted orange one. Hard to see details from the pics, but it looks like a winner.

- The Challenger look small and stubby. In the pic it looks like it could fit inside the Viper, which is also stubby and one of the few short wheelbase XTs. I hope the Challenger is not short wheelbase.

- The cop cars rock but need more details and embellishment. They seem overly generic, but maybe a decal sheet will come out to rescue them.

- Hate to say it, but the Corvette, which is another holdover from a previous release, is the odd pup out of this litter. Don't get me wrong, it's a fine looking model and the paint scheme will serve as a decent basis for decal upgrades. But it misses capturing the essence of the real car more so than anything else in this lot. The stubbed Viper is not much better, but it at least passes an ink blot test. The 'Vette, not so much. It's not the R factor or grandiose wing thing either, it just doesn't look enough like the real deal. It needs to be wider and flatter and lower. Slamming it alone would not solve the problem, it misses the profile of the real car. The Corvette is one of the most unique and distinctive looking cars on the planet, and frankly, with this one I have to put a label on to remind me of what it is.

Again, awesome to see the refresh on the AW products and some new models in the mix. Keep them coming and I will keep on buying them.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

The Vette is never going to look "right". It has to fit a specific motor size and wheelbase that doesn't allow for the wheels to be located at the extreme ends like a 1:1 Corvette is in real life. Scale size cars are the same way. A bug eyed sprite is going to appear huge because it has to fit the motor/chassis length. I can accept that. What I can't is when AW misses simple things like bumper ends that look like an "I" beam on the 62 chev, or the camaro grill with mister magoo lights. You don't have to miss this stuff, just as easy to make details like that "right" as the way they do it wrong.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice!

I want a VW Bus, a Camaro and a Challenger!

I already did up a Charger police car just like that a year ago out of a black Charger and the roof lights off a Crown Vic cruiser.

I ordered decals through e-bay for the Charger Police car. I think mine looks a little nicer than this one which is too plain looking.


----------

